

Gabe Newell: Reflections of a Video Game Maker - psykotic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8QEOBgLBQU

======
dirkk0
Probably the best hour I spent on youtube for some time - thanks for the link.
Loads of insights there on many levels.

